# Constipation



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I know it's recommended to give chi's pumpkin for this but I cannot seem to find it ANYWHERE in the uk!!!! Is there something else we can give him?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Waitrose did sell it for halloween,in a jar/tin.What are you feeding him ?


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks ill look after work!

He has wainwrights. It's pets at homes own brand. He has the puppy chicken and rice version 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Link to pumpkin for sale in the UK 







have you any idea why he is constipated? has he eaten anything new/different? chews? rawhide? etc


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe look for one without Rice for a while as that doesn't help it binds them,also try adding some water maybe he's not drinking enough ?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rice constipates!! You could add coconut oil, olive oil, salmon oil, cod liver oil to his food. I would definitely get him off the rice for a while.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Instead of pumpkin you can also use yam. We have canned available everywhere but we buy both organic and pure in baby food jars.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!! We have just had a new organic shop open by us so I went in on the off chance! They had tinned pure pumpkin from the US!!! Yay for normal stools!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brilliant, so glad it helped.


----------

